# Unfortunately it takes a sinking..



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

..to get Jekyll Creek dredged..

https://thebrunswicknews.com/news/l...cle_979e1eac-2dea-5b76-bc20-a62e783e8c40.html


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out how this tug got flipped on it's side instead of just running aground in eight feet of water. At first I thought the prop might have grounded and it's torque flipped it. But, the drone footage shows a pretty substantial frame protecting the prop which should not have supported the aft end and prevented the prop from digging in.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

We had some very high winds here..in excess of 45 knots and higher (we had Gale Warnings)during this event..so my guess is he got flipped in a gust...


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Army Corp knew about the shallow as their survey cat went aground there over a year ago


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

aa3jy said:


> We had some very high winds here..in excess of 45 knots and higher (we had Gale Warnings)during this event..so my guess is he got flipped in a gust...


The storm that passed through Wednesday through Friday was huge and brought wind gusts of 75 MPH along with spawned tornado's even as far South as the Tampa Bay area.

We had boat and sail covers flying all over the boat yard and sails coming unfurled all through the day threatening to tip boats up on the hard. The owners of the boats got a talking too due to their lack of preparation even though they had plenty of days warning to prepare for this storm that was pretty accurately forecast. The pictures and video of two elderly good Samaritans, one with Parkinson's the other walking with a cane, securing and tying things up for them was likely part of the conversation. The owners were all locals and a good number were out surfing nearby at that time.

Even though the rain was mostly over on Friday with the forecast wind gusts, squall's, tidal surges, high surf and tornado's it was not a very good day to be out on the water around here on a shallow draft high profile tug.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Just went by... could smell the fuel and just today they are finally putting a boom catchment around it..

This is an extremely environmentally sensitive area.. 😞


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Currently anchored on the south side of Jekyll Island causeway bridge and pleased to report that the sunken tug has been removed.


----------

